# herping here and there



## vicherps (Jan 22, 2013)

Have not been herping that much lately but plan to pick up again and some of these shots are from awhile ago.
Species in photos shown include: Ctenotus orientalis, Delma impar, Pseudemoia pagenstecheri, Litoria aurea, Limnodynastes tasmaniensis, Saproscincus mustelinus and Amphibolurus muricatus.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 22, 2013)

Great pics mate


----------



## vicherps (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 22, 2013)

vicherps said:


> Thanks



Nice finds


----------



## sharky (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome frog! Looks like you had heaps of fun


----------



## vicherps (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks sharkyy1o5 these were herps from more than one trip and there is nothing more i enjoy than getting out in the field.


----------

